# High Ping?



## Sushimann (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, also ich habe das problem ,dass ich wenn ich Counterstrike , FEAR2 oder COD4 spiele zwischendrinn high ping bekomme. So für 10-20 sek hab ich dann so um die 500er pings es  komtm in völlig unregelmässigen Abständen und passiert manchmal öfters manchmal gar nicht. In Counterstrike äussert es sich als Flush Entinity Packet in FEAR und COD4 kommt es einfach ohne vorwarnung. WIe ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen könnt is dies beim spielen sehr hinderlich und bei Esl wars gar spielentscheiden. Wie kann ich dem ganzen entgegen wirken oder wie kann ich das problem orten. Normal sind die pings so um die 50. Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich das es an meiner Schwester liegt die sich mit Wlan auf dem Router einlogged da sie aber nur im chat und in icq online ist fällt das eig auch weg. Ich habe Flush packets auch schon beobachtet als sie nicht da war. Zu erwähnen wäre auch das ich den 2en port am router besitze und auf dem ersten ein alter pc liegt der eig nie an ist.

 ich benutze:
-dLAN Highspeed Ultra Kit mit bis zu 85 Mbit/s 
-DSL 6000er mit effektiven 3000 die ankommen

Ich hab es schon mit TPC optimizer versucht um die LEitung ein wenig zu beschleunigen aber es hat nichts gebracht

Könnt ihr mir helfen damit das endlich aufhört?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd mal schätzen, dass das an deinem DLan liegt bzw. an deiner vllt "zu langsamen" Leitung.

Teste mal deine Verbindung auf dem Desktop, wenn deine Schwester nicht da ist.

--> Ausführen, CMD, ping -t www.pcghx.de und lass das mal ca. 30min laufen. Dabei wird ständig www.pcghx.de angepingt und du wirst sehen, ob es zu high pings kommt. Wenn dies nicht passiert, dann würd ich das gleiche nochmal testen, wenn deine Schwester im Internet ist. 

Als zweite Fehlerursache würde ich dein DLan mal testen, in dem du vllt mal die Steckdose wechselst oder am besten auf andere Connect Varianten ausweichst, bspw. WLan oder das gute alte LAN-Kabel.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## dot (4. Oktober 2009)

Ubergangsweise ein LAN-Kabel verlegen und testen? Viel mehr als die DLAN Verbindung kann es ja fast nicht sein


----------



## Sushimann (4. Oktober 2009)

mhh ich ikann mich grau erinnern das es mit einem 15 meter kabel in mein zimemr auch zu flush packets kam


----------



## K3n$! (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann würde ich die erste Variante von mir ausprobieren:



> --> Ausführen, CMD, ping -t www.pcghx.de und lass das mal ca. 30min laufen. Dabei wird ständig www.pcghx.de angepingt und du wirst sehen, ob es zu high pings kommt. Wenn dies nicht passiert, dann würd ich das gleiche nochmal testen, wenn deine Schwester im Internet ist.




Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Sash (5. Oktober 2009)

dlan ist kacke.. hatte dazu hier auch schon einen thread..
letzendlich bin ich auf folgendem tipp eingegangen: netzwerkkabel durch den alten stillgelegtem kamin ziehn und ruhe haben. bin bei arcor, hab nen digitalen anschluss 6mbit, und die kommen auch an. mom mit ein paar sachen im hintergrund hab ich zu heise.de einen ping von 35ms. unter suche starten bzw ausführen einfach ping /t heise.de eingeben und schauen..


----------



## Sushimann (5. Oktober 2009)

also das mit kabellegen ist bei mir nur quer durch die ganze wohnung übrig und das ne wendeltreppe hoch gibt keine andere möglichkeit als dlanm für mich wlan is grottig schlecht


----------



## Sushimann (27. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe jetzt festgestellt das wenn niemand am pc is ich kleine schwankungen hab so von 50 auf 80 und sofort wieder auf 50

wenn meine schwester aber da ist geht der ping von 50 auf 450 und bleibt dort auch mal länger bevor er wieder zurück geht


----------



## Sushimann (29. Oktober 2009)

kann ich jetzt was gegen meine schwester tun? sodass mein ping unverändert bleibt sie aber weiterhin surfen kann?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Also vom normalen Surfen knallt es dir den Ping aber nicht auf 500. Wir haben ne 2000er Leitung zu Hause und da kann ich noch ganz bequem nebenbei zocken, wenn mein Bruder surft. Wenn er aber nen Download startet, dann ist der Spaß vorbei, dann komm ich auch so in den Bereich 200-250. Da hilft nur - falls es dein Router unterstützt - QoS (Quality of Service).

Ob es jetzt am DLan liegt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich sowas noch nie hatte.


----------



## Sushimann (30. Oktober 2009)

Also dlan kann ich inzwischen ausschließen ,aber mir is da was eingefallen hat Wlan nicht so alle 15 min oder so eine erhöte Zugriffsrate wo es die Verbindung zum Router checkt? Könnte es sein ,dass das den HIGH ping verursacht?


----------



## K3n$! (30. Oktober 2009)

Das glaub ich weniger, weil sich sonst sicherlich schon mehr Leute darüber beschwert hätten.


----------

